# Echtes/halbes/falsche Fremdwort ...



## veritàNONesiste

Irgendwie habe ich bei den vielen Beiträgen zum Thema Anglizismen den Überblick verloren, daher dieser neue Beitrag:

Acrolects Kommentar i.o. Beitrag


Acrolect said:


> BTW, the definition of anglicism used in the literature does not insist on the distinction between loan words and foreign words (which in German is a matter of degree anyway because you cannot use foreign words without using inflection), ...


 
hat bei mir folgende Frage aufgeworfen:

Wird kein Unterschied gemacht zwischen "richtigen Fremdwörtern" (nach meinem Empfinden) und eingedeutschten Wörtern?

Als 'richtiges Fremdwort' empfinde ich ein Wort, das seine 'ursprüngliche' Pluralbildung behält, i.e. dem keine dt. Pluralform aufgezwungen wird:

Phänomen / Phänomen*a*
Team / Team*s*
Club / Club*s*

(Ich erkenne gerade, dass entsprechend meiner 'richtig' Definition ausschließlich Hauptwörter in diese Kategorie fallen ... *grübel*) 

so geht das dann auch bei (Halbformen) Wörtern, die zwar Fremdwörter sind, aber einen Bedeutungsunterschied zum ursprünglichen Wort aufweisen ... wie z.B. bei

Handy / Hand*ys* (interessanterweise verwandelt sich hier das 'y' nicht in ein -ie wie es eigentlich im Englischen sein sollte)
Baby / Bab*ys* (w.o.)

Dann haben wir noch interessante Pluralformen wie z.B.:
Taxi / Taxi*s* (was, so wie ich annehme aus dem Lateinischen stammt, der -s Plural also ein eingeenglischter sein müsste)
Espresso / Espresso*s *(grauenhafte Verstümmelung des italienischen Plurals -i)
ebenso bei Pizza / Pizza*s*

Naja, und sind nicht Lehnwörter solche Wörter, deren Stamm zwar aus der fremden Sprache übernommen wird, aber nicht die dazugehörigen Endungen - wie es bei den meisten Zeitwörtern der Fall ist?

pos-*en*
chill-*en*
das rock-*t* ordentlich ...
das groov-*t*
das turn-*t* mich an/ab
lass uns mal eine runde walk-*en*
usw.

Ach ja, zwei wirklich lustigen, ziemlich in die Hose gegangene Angliszismen habe ich heute auch schon 'getroffen':

"Wir laden Sie herzlich ein, sich bei unserem Früh-*Sh*oppen am Sonntag zu stärken"  
(recht großes Plakat; Früh*sch*oppen ist ein morgendlicher, defitger Umtrunk mit Bierzelt-Atmosphäre und Volksmusik bzw. volkstümlicher Musik)

"Die Winterschluss-*Salen* haben die Umsätze der Region doch noch gerettet"  
(Salen muss wohl vom Englischen sale / sales eingedeutscht worden sein ... nettes Wort, nicht?)

Gibt es jetzt wirklich keinen Unterschied zwischen Lehn- und Fremdwort? Oder müssen die jeweiligen Wörter in Abstufungen kategorisiert werden?


----------



## Kajjo

Lehnwort: das  _Wort, das in lautlich angeglichener Form aus einer fremden Sprache entlehnt ist_: das lateinische 'fenestra' wurde zu dem deutschen L. 'Fenster'; Quelle: DWDS

Fremdwort: das  _aus einer anderen Sprache übernommenes Wort, dessen fremde Herkunft noch deutlich erkennbar ist; _Quelle: DWDS

Anglizismus: _aus dem Englischen übernommene sprachliche Eigentümlichkeit, die in einer anderen Sprache fremd wirkt_; Quelle: DWDS

Man beachte auch, daß schon die Form der Benennung als -ismus eine gewisse abwertende, deutlich von Fremdwörtern zu unterscheidende Klassifizierung getroffen wird. Siehe auch: Wikipedia: Ismen

Nicht jedes aus dem Englischen stammende _Fremdwort_ ist ein _Anglizismus_.

Anerkannte und im Deutschen normal empfundene Fremdwörter sind z.B.: Container, Trainer, Computer, Baby, Hobby

Anglizismen sind z.B. Hype (_übersteigertes Interesse)_, voten (_abstimmen_)

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Die Definitionen unterscheiden sich immer etwas, je nachdem, ob man umgangssprachliche, fachsprachliche oder standardsprachliche Bezeichnungen verwendet.

Standardsprachlich bzw. fachsprachlich (?) bezeichnet der Duden als Anglizismen bzw. Amerikanismen 





> sprachliche Einheiten (Sätze, Wortgruppen, Wörter und Bestandteile) mit Eigenschaften, die aus dem amerikanischen bzw. britischen Englisch in eine andere Sprache übernommen wurden.


(Duden, Richtiges und Gutes Deutsch, Bd. 9, S. 63)
In diesem Sinne wird "Anglizismus" bzw. "Amerikanismus" neutral verwendet.

Viele Wörter und Wendungen gehören dazu. Direkte Entlehnungen, wie zum Beispiel Job, Outsourcing, innere Entlehnungen=Lehnübersetzungen, wie zum Beispiel Gehirnwäsche (brainwashing), Lehnübertragungen, Beispiel Luftbrücke (Airlift), Lehnschöpfungen, Beispiel: Niethose, Lehnwendungen, Beispiel: im gleichen Boot sitzen (be in the same boot).
Manche Wörter erhielten zusätzliche Bedeutungen (Lehnbedeutungen). Beispiel: realisieren= sich einer Sache bewusst werden.

Die Beispiele entstammen der selben Quelle. Ich habe hier nur einige der Formen angegeben.

Anglizismen wie "Handy" sind Pseudoanglizismen. Sie haben nur die Form übernommen. In Englisch gibt es sie nicht, oder sie haben eine völlig andere Bedeutung. Pseudoanglizismen sind natürlich auch Anglizismen, da sie Eigenschaften der englischen Sprache übernommen haben.




Kajjo said:


> Nicht jedes aus dem Englischen stammende _Fremdwort_ ist ein _Anglizismus_.


Der Duden unterscheidet hier Amerikanismus und Anglizismus. Innerhalb dieser Gruppe gehören alle entsprechenden Wörter dazu.


----------



## Acrolect

> Naja, und sind nicht Lehnwörter solche Wörter, deren Stamm zwar aus der fremden Sprache übernommen wird, aber nicht die dazugehörigen Endungen - wie es bei den meisten Zeitwörtern der Fall ist?


Dann wären Verben ja immer Lehnwörter und Nomen seltener, nur weil das Verbparadigma formal größer ist und es seltener mit dem der Quellsprache kompatibel ist (außerdem gibt es da ja noch Kasusendungen, die ja eigentlich auch immer 'eingedeutscht" sind, etwa wie bei _des Recyclings überdrüssig _(bitte nicht!), _bei den Containern_).

Anyway, ich finde, dass die Integration in ein Sprachsystem ein Prozess ist, der weiter oder weniger weit fortgeschritten ist. Zeigt sich besonders deutlich in Fällen, wo alternierende Formen möglich sind, z.B. _Balkons_ und _Balkone_.

Die Unterscheidung zwischen Fremdwort und Anglizismus (die auch in der wissenschaftlichen Diskussion zu diesem Thema nicht zu finden ist) ist nicht sehr hilfreich, denn bei _Container, Trainer_ etc. handelt es sich um ältere Entlehnungen, die schon einen etablierteren Charakter haben, während _Hype_ oder _Event_ halt neueren Datums sind und deshalb noch umstrittener. Das kann sich aber ändern und ist somit eher eine Frage der Abstufung (sie werden nicht von heute auf morgen irgendwann natürlich und normal). Aber es gibt keine prinzipielle Unterscheidung zwischen Anglizismus und englischem Fremdwort (das wäre auch meine Interpretation der Duden Definition), und im Sinne von: "das, was ich verwende ist ein Fremdwort, das, was die da verwenden, ist ein Anglizismus" macht es auch nicht viel Sinn.

In der Fachliteratur wird Anglizismus völlig neutral verwendet. Ich weiß, dass Menschen aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen sehr emotional reagieren (und ich habe in Diskussionen zu diesem Thema schon wirklich schlimme Dinge gesehen, bis zu Handgreiflichkeiten) und das sei ihnen auch zugestanden. Aber man soll nicht versuchen, die Ablehnung quasi in die Beschreibungskategorien eines von außen betrachtet vollkommen normalen Sprachkontaktphänomens (BTW, der normale Pl. von _Phänomen_ ist _Phänomene_, _Phänomena_ ist laut ÖWb gar nicht erlaubt) zu integrieren.


----------



## Hutschi

Acrolect hat recht. Ich denke, die abwertende Bedeutung von "Anglizismus" ist lediglich umgangssprachlich. Und aus der neutralen Definition sieht man leicht, dass auch Redewendungen aus Erbwörtern und Lehnwörtern Anglizismen sein können.

Was ist ein Fremdwort? Es ist ein Wort, 





> das Bestandteile aus einer fremden Sprache enthält, die in Aussprache, Schreibweise, Flexion oder Wortbildung der übernehmenden Sprache *nicht* angepasst sind.


Beispiele: Giro, Adagio, Autodidakt

Sind frühere Fremdwörter entsprechend angepasst, dann sind sie "Lehnwörter". Beispiel: Film, Sport, Fenster, Wein.

Erbwörter sind die Wörter, die direkt aus früheren Formen in die entsprechende Sprache kamen, also weder Fremd- noch Lehnwörter sind.

Quelle ebenfalls: Duden, Richtiges und Gutes Deutsch, Bd. 9


----------



## veritàNONesiste

Acrolect said:


> In der Fachliteratur wird Anglizismus völlig neutral verwendet. Ich weiß, dass Menschen aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen sehr emotional reagieren
> ...


 
Anglizismen gehören wie alle anderen die Sprache betreffenden -ismen zum alltäglichen Sprach-Leben, sie stören (mich) nicht. Sprachwandel geschieht auch aufgrund solcher -ismen (ich lege die mal als Konsequenz von Sprachkontakt aus) ... Angliszismen müssen (!) in der Fachliteratur neutral verwendet und behandelt werden sonst wäre die Fachliteratur subjektiv und somit unglaubwürdig ;-)



Acrolect said:


> ...
> BTW, der normale Pl. von _Phänomen_ ist _Phänomene_, _Phänomena_ ist laut ÖWb gar nicht erlaubt) ...


 
OOPS, da bin ich wohl ins Englische hinübergerutscht ... sorry (soll nicht, kann aber passieren  )


----------



## Kajjo

veritàNONesiste said:


> Angliszismen müssen (!) in der Fachliteratur neutral verwendet und behandelt werden sonst wäre die Fachliteratur subjektiv und somit unglaubwürdig


Ganz im Gegenteil. Fachliteratur, die "voten" oder "ein schönes Face" verwendet, hätte sich doch sofort uneingeschränkt disqualifiziert. Bevor Du pauschale Aussagen dieser Art machst, sollte man aber vielleicht genauer definieren, und damit einschränken, von welcher Art Fachliteratur Du redest. Ein Werk über "Die moderne Umgangssprache" hat sicherlich andere Maßstäbe als gehobene, wissenschaftliche Fachliteratur außerhalb des linguistischen Bereichs. Außerdem ist es ein Unterschied, ob die Fachliteratur sich selbst solcher umstrittenen Begriffe bedient oder sie nur als legitimes Objekt studiert. Gerade im geisteswissenschaftlichen Bereich kann es einem Autor ohnehin kaum gelingen, völlige Objektivität zu wahren, und es ist eher wichtig, Subjektivität zu erkennen und kennzuzeichnen.

Wir haben hier im Thread gesehen, wie sehr man durch Wahl der Definition von _Anglizismus _zwischen der Zugehörigkeit völlig normaler Begriffe und dummdeutscher Varianten der Bildungsarmut wechseln kann. Je offener man das Wort definiert, desto sinnloser erscheint es mir zugleich -- dies ist aber generell bei Definitionen der Fall, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer nur umschreiben und eben nicht scharf definieren. Der Sinn und Zweck einer Definition ist aber gerade Exaktheit und der Sinn von Fremdwörtern(wie z.B. das Wort _Anglizismus_ selbst) ist ja gerade, eine sehr allgemeine Begrifflichkeit einzuschränken, denn sonst könnten wir gleich von "englischen Wörtern" reden...

Kajjo


----------



## veritàNONesiste

veritàNONesiste said:


> Angliszismen müssen (!) in der Fachliteratur neutral verwendet und behandelt werden sonst wäre die Fachliteratur subjektiv und somit unglaubwürdig ;-)


 
Hoppala, habe nicht Anglizismen (verschiedenste Wörter aus der Englischen Sprache) gemeint, sondern den Ausdruck 'Anglizismus' selbst (und ich glaube, so wollte auch Acrolect das verstanden haben) ... mein Fehler in der Eile - entschuldigung.



Kajjo said:


> Ganz im Gegenteil. Fachliteratur, die "voten" oder "ein schönes Face" verwendet, hätte sich doch sofort uneingeschränkt disqualifiziert.
> ...


 
Ich gehe zwar davon aus, dass du dich hier auf etwas Bezug nimmst das aufgrund meines Ausdrucksfehlers entstanden ist, aber dennoch kann ich nicht ganz folgen, denn besonders im linguistischen Bereich wäre es ja geradezu unglaubwürdig, bediente man sich nicht solcher sprachlichen Modernitäten wie "voten" - und wenn nur, um auf das Phänomen der Entlehnung und der damit verbundenen Wandel und Konsequenzen aufmerksam zu machen ... was dann deiner Forderung 


Kajjo said:


> Außerdem ist es ein Unterschied, ob die Fachliteratur sich selbst solcher umstrittenen Begriffe bedient oder sie nur als legitimes Objekt studiert. Gerade im geisteswissenschaftlichen Bereich kann es einem Autor ohnehin kaum gelingen, völlige Objektivität zu wahren, und es ist eher wichtig, Subjektivität zu erkennen und kennzuzeichnen.


ja voll und ganz entsprechen würde.



Kajjo said:


> ... denn sonst könnten wir gleich von "englischen Wörtern" reden...


 
Warum eigentlich nicht?
vNe


----------



## Hutschi

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Kajjo* 

 
... denn sonst könnten wir gleich von "englischen Wörtern" reden...



veritàNONesiste said:


> Warum eigentlich nicht?
> vNe


 
Weil 
1. Auch deutsche Redewendungen Anglizismen sein können. ("Das macht Sinn.")
2. Weil nicht alle englischen Wörter Anglizismen sind, sondern nur die, die außerhalb der englischen Sprache in einer anderen Sprache benutzt werden.
3. Pseudoanglizismen keine englischen Wörter sind.


----------



## jester.

Hutschi said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kajjo*
> 
> 
> ... denn sonst könnten wir gleich von "englischen Wörtern" reden...
> 
> 
> 
> Weil
> 1. Auch deutsche Redewendungen Anglizismen sein können. ("Das macht Sinn.")
> 2. Weil nicht alle englischen Wörter Anglizismen sind, sondern nur die, die außerhalb der englischen Sprache in einer anderen Sprache benutzt werden.
> 3. Pseudoanglizismen keine englischen Wörter sind.



4. Grammatische Strukturen Anglizismen sein können ("..., weil das ist so" --> Haupsatz hinter "weil" ist möglicherweise ein Anglizismus; "in 2001" --> Jahresangabe mit "in" ist ganz sicher ein Anglizismus)


----------



## veritàNONesiste

jester. said:


> 4. Grammatische Strukturen Anglizismen sein können ("..., weil das ist so" --> Haupsatz hinter "weil" ist möglicherweise ein Anglizismus; "in 2001" --> Jahresangabe mit "in" ist ganz sicher ein Anglizismus)


 
Einen strukturalen Anglizismus habe ich verinnerlicht - was wohl damit zu tun hat, dass ich hauptsächlich mit englischen Texten zu tun habe - und zwar folgenden:
... und so ... auch ich (abgeleitet vom Englischen ... and so do I)
... denkst du so? (vom do you think so?)
das passiert - aber hauptsächlich in gesprochener Sprache, nicht in geschriebener.

Aber:
Sagt man tatsächlich ... weil das ist so? Ich würde das so nicht sagen. 
... weil das so ist.
Ich gehe nicht mit ins Kino, weil der Film langweilig ist. (und nicht: weil der Film ist langweilig.)

Habt ihr konkrete Beispiele für Jahresangaben lautend auf 'in 2001' in dt. Texten?


----------



## jester.

veritàNONesiste said:


> Aber:
> Sagt man tatsächlich ... weil das ist so? Ich würde das so nicht sagen.
> ... weil das so ist.
> Ich gehe nicht mit ins Kino, weil der Film langweilig ist. (und nicht: weil der Film ist langweilig.)
> 
> Habt ihr konkrete Beispiele für Jahresangaben lautend auf 'in 2001' in dt. Texten?




Nein, aber beides setzt sich derzeit leider relativ stark in der gesprochenen Sprache durch. Diese Themen werden auch in den Büchern von Bastian Sick behandelt.


----------



## veritàNONesiste

Hutschi said:


> 3. Pseudoanglizismen keine englischen Wörter sind.


 
Was sind jetzt Pseudoanglizismen die keine englischen Wörter sind?

Handy?

Aber handy (adj) ist ein englisches Wort ... (der große Fehler, der hier wohl unterlaufen sein könnte - oder war es etwa Absicht? - ist jener, dass hier eine 1 : 1 Übersetzung Hand = hand mit dem dt. kindlichen 'Verkleinerungspartikel' "*i"* [moderner, mit mehr internationalem 'touch' "*y*"] stattgefunden hat; oder aber, da das "y" Morphem im Englischen oftmals mit dem dt. -lich zu vergleichen ist, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass handy als 'handlich' interpretiert werden will/soll)


----------



## Hutschi

"handy" (adj., useful; convenient; close; skilled) ist zwar ein englisches Wort, aber ein anderes als "Handy" (Mobiltelephon) (deutsch). 

Es hat den gleichen Klang und sieht ähnlich aus (Unterschied: kleiner gegen großer Anfangsbuchstaben). Man muss definieren: "Was sind _*unterschiedliche*_ Wörter?" Ich gehe aber davon aus: Wenn das deutsche Wort in Englisch nicht verstanden wird, dann sind beide "genügend" unterschiedlich, um es als Pseudoanglizismus zu kennzeichnen. Pseudoanglizismen sind trotzdem Anglizismen, da sie eine englische Wortstruktur in Schriftbild und Klang zeigen. Sie stammen eben nur nicht aus der englischen Sprache, sondern ahmen sie nach.

PS: Der Begriff "Pseudoanglizismus" kommt übrigens dem Begriff "falsches Fremdwort" nahe.


----------



## veritàNONesiste

Sounds convincing and is comprehensible.


Andererseits sagt der Fremdwörterduden wiederum:
Anglizismus: Übertragung einer für das britische Englisch charakteristischen *Erscheinung *auf eine nicht englische Sprache.

Das schließt 'Bedeutungsgleichheit' ein, schreibt sie aber nicht zwingend vor ...

also doch wieder nicht überzeugend :-(


----------



## Kajjo

veritàNONesiste said:


> Hoppala, habe nicht Anglizismen (verschiedenste Wörter aus der Englischen Sprache) gemeint, sondern den Ausdruck 'Anglizismus' selbst (und ich glaube, so wollte auch Acrolect das verstanden haben) ... mein Fehler in der Eile - entschuldigung.


Alles OK, dann sind wir uns einig...



> [englische Wörter] Warum eigentlich nicht?


Tja, warum nicht? Weil dann die Differenzierung in Lehnwörter, Fremdwörter und Anglizismen (im engeren Sinne) auf der Strecke bleiben würde. Ansonsten spricht aber natürlich nichts gegen den Ausdruck.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

veritàNONesiste said:


> Sounds convincing and is comprehensible.
> 
> 
> Andererseits sagt der Fremdwörterduden wiederum:
> Anglizismus: Übertragung einer für das britische Englisch charakteristischen *Erscheinung *auf eine nicht englische Sprache.
> 
> Das schließt 'Bedeutungsgleichheit' ein, schreibt sie aber nicht zwingend vor ...
> 
> also doch wieder nicht überzeugend :-(


 
Jetzt komme ich nicht ganz mit, worauf es sich bezieht. Dazu gibt es ja keinen Widerspruch.

Noch mal klar:
Ein Pseudoanglizismus ist ein Anglizismus, aber kein englisches Wort.  Der Begriff _Pseudoanglizismus_  ist sicher in sich etwas widersprüchlich (das Wort verwendet "Anglizismus" in einem engeren Sinn, es lässt sich nicht allein als Summe seiner Bestandteile erklären), aber ich habe ihn nicht erfunden. 

Anglizismen (Übertragungen einer für das britische Englisch charakteristischen *Erscheinung *auf eine nicht englische Sprache) können vollständig aus "Erbwörtern" bestehen. Analoges trifft auf Amerikanismen zu.

Beim Verkältnis zwischen Anglizismen und Amerikanismen trifft ebenfalls eine gewisse Unschärfe zu. Ich denke, dass "Anglizismus" oft auch als Oberbegriff für beides verwendet wird.


----------



## veritàNONesiste

Hutschi said:


> Jetzt komme ich nicht ganz mit, worauf es sich bezieht. Dazu gibt es ja keinen Widerspruch.


 
Ich habe da auf den Pseudoanglizismus angspielt ... denn Angliszismus an sich (p.D. des FWD) schließt diese Pseudos mit ein ... und macht somit den Begriff 'Pseudoanglizismus' überflüssig ... 

Aber das ist jetzt i-Tüpfel-Reiterei ...


----------



## Henryk

> 4. Grammatische Strukturen Anglizismen sein können ("..., weil das ist so" --> Haupsatz hinter "weil" ist möglicherweise ein Anglizismus; "in 2001" --> Jahresangabe mit "in" ist ganz sicher ein Anglizismus)


Das ist meines Erachtens ganz und gar nicht ein Anglizismus. Wer sagt denn, dass es einer anderen Sprache entlehnt ist? Deutsch ist eine der wenigen Sprachen, bei der die finite Verbform in Nebensätzen ans Ende geschoben wird. Ich halte die Etikettierung als Anglizismus für sehr vage, da es in meinen Augen sogar wahrscheinlicher ist, dass einfach kein Wert auf die Satzstellung gelegt wird, da ja sowieso keine Möglichkeit besteht, den Satz dadurch misszuverstehen. Zusätzlich muss man das gebeugte Verb nicht bis zum Satzende hinter sich her ziehen.

Amerikanismen sind nur eine Untergruppe von Anglizismen zur Verdeutlichung der kulturellen Herkunft.



> Ich habe da auf den Pseudoanglizismus angspielt ... denn Angliszismus an sich (p.D. des FWD) schließt diese Pseudos mit ein ... und macht somit den Begriff 'Pseudoanglizismus' überflüssig ...


 
Sehe ich nicht so. Lehnwörter werden generell zurecht untergliedert und Scheinlehnwörter sind nur eine Unterstufe. Lehnübertragungen beispielsweise sind meines Erachtens eine hervorragende Art, Begriffe nicht aus der dt. Kultur stammender Begriffe in die Sprache einzuführen, wohingegen Scheinanglizismen totaler Schmarren sind.



> Ein Pseudoanglizismus ist ein Anglizismus, aber kein englisches Wort.


Es ist schon ein englisches Wort, es bekommt nur im Deutschen eine eigene Bedeutung. Da man es im Englischen nicht versteht (und es sich damit automatisch als Fremdwort disqualifiziert), wird es wohl als Sondergruppe den Anglizismen zugeordnet.



> Die Unterscheidung zwischen Fremdwort und Anglizismus (die auch in der wissenschaftlichen Diskussion zu diesem Thema nicht zu finden ist) ist nicht sehr hilfreich, denn bei _Container, Trainer_ etc. handelt es sich um ältere *Entlehnungen*, die schon einen etablierteren Charakter haben, während _Hype_ oder _Event_ halt neueren Datums sind und deshalb noch umstrittener.


Alle aufgezählten Wörter sind keine Entlehnungen (eher Plagiate, da man sie eins zu eins übernimmt ohne eigene Ideen der Germanisierung einzubringen), da sie in genau der Form sind, wie sie es in ihrer Herkunftssprache sind (samt Aussprache, wobei bei den Älteren die engl. Aussprache ein wenig gelitten hat).



> Was ist ein Fremdwort? Es ist ein Wort,
> Zitat:
> das Bestandteile aus einer fremden Sprache enthält, die in Aussprache, Schreibweise, Flexion oder Wortbildung der übernehmenden Sprache *nicht* angepasst sind.
> Beispiele: Giro, Adagio, Autodidakt


Mein Griechisch begrenzt sich auf vier Wörter, aber ich zweifle ganz stark, dass es dort genauso ausgesprochen wird wie im Deutschen, denn es sieht sehr germanisiert aus und klingt auch so. (v. griech. αυτός „selbst“ und διδάσκω „lehren“) Adagio und Giro werden mehr oder weniger im Italienischen ausgesprochen.

An der Endung "-ismus" bei Lehnwörtern ist rein gar nichts Negatives.


----------



## Whodunit

Hutschi, zu deinem Zitat



> Was ist ein Fremdwort? Es ist ein Wort, das Bestandteile aus einer fremden Sprache enthält, die in Aussprache, Schreibweise, Flexion oder Wortbildung der übernehmenden Sprache *nicht* angepasst sind.


 
muss ich jetzt eine Frage stellen:

Was ist mit "Flexion" und "Wortbildung" genau gemeint? Deine Beispiele ändern sich im Plural und im Genitiv:

des Giros/die Giros (im Italienischen müsste es wohl "i giri" sein)
des Adagios/die Adagios (im Italienischen "i adagi"?)
des Autodidakten/die Autodidakten (Näheres dazu weiter unten)

Ich stimme deinen Beispielen hinsichtlich des Zitates nicht zu, zumindest nicht bei "Giro" und "Autodidakt". Bei "adagio" gehe ich mit, wenn es als Adverb gemeint war, die jedoch herkömmlich im Deutschen unflektierbar sind. Es gibt dazu auch keine Steigerung (wie auch bei forte oder crescendo), also komplett unflektierbar.

Zu "Autodidakt": Das wird wohl von dem griechischen Adjektiv "auto-didaktos" (selbstgelehrt) kommen und hat im Deutschen seine ursprüngliche Schreibung, Wortart, Flexion, Wortbildung und auch leicht seine Bedeutung verändert:

Griechisch - Deutsch
αὐτο-δίδακτος - Autodidakt
Adjektiv - Substantiv
(selbst)gelehrt - ein sich durch Selbststudium Wissen aneignender Mensch

Über die Flexion muss ich wohl nicht viel sagen, oder? Dass sich ein griechisches Adjektiv anders als ein deutsches Substantiv dekliniert, ist wohl klar.


----------



## Acrolect

Henryk said:


> Wer sagt denn, dass es einer anderen Sprache entlehnt ist? Deutsch ist eine der wenigen Sprachen, bei der die finite Verbform in Nebensätzen ans Ende geschoben wird. Ich halte die Etikettierung als Anglizismus für sehr vage, da es in meinen Augen sogar wahrscheinlicher ist, dass einfach kein Wert auf die Satzstellung gelegt wird, da ja sowieso keine Möglichkeit besteht, den Satz dadurch misszuverstehen.


Ich stimme dir zwar zu, dass das sicher kein Anglizismus ist (de facto ist es eine sehr interessante Entwicklung -weiß nicht, ob es dazu schon Forschung gibt, bes. ob die verschiedenen Verbstellungen bei _Clauses_ mit _weil_ oder _obwohl_ einfach freie Varianten sind oder ob bes. in der gesprochenen Sprache ein Funktionsunterschied besteht). Aber die Erklärung ist problematisch, denn du nimmst an, dass das Verb an die zweite Stelle zu setzen weniger Aufwand bedeutet, als es an die letzte Stelle zu verschieben. Keines von beiden ist leichter oder weniger aufwendig, also bedeutet die Hauptsatzstellung sicher keine Arbeitserleichterung.



> Zusätzlich muss man das gebeugte Verb nicht bis zum Satzende hinter sich her ziehen.


 
Aber bei manchen zusammengesetzten Verben musst du das Präfix an die letzte Stelle verschieben und die non-finiten Elemente auch noch. Also auch arbeitsaufwendig.



> Sehe ich nicht so. Lehnwörter werden generell zurecht untergliedert und Scheinlehnwörter sind nur eine Unterstufe. Lehnübertragungen beispielsweise sind meines Erachtens eine hervorragende Art, Begriffe nicht aus der dt. Kultur stammender Begriffe in die Sprache einzuführen, wohingegen Scheinanglizismen totaler Schmarren sind.


Die Unterteilung macht für manche Fragestellungen Sinn, für manche nicht. Also bei soziolinguistischen Fragestellungen zur Verwendung und Funktion von Anglizismen (nicht zum Entlehungsvorgang selbst) könnte es sein, dass Scheinanglizismen und wirkliche Anglizismen als eine Kategorie zu fassen, durchaus sinnvoll ist.

Warum "Schmarren"? Das ist eben ein Wortbildungsprozess, da muss ich doch keine großartige Bewertung anhängen. Fachsprachen machen das doch mit Griechisch und Latein auch (OK, die sind tot). Und _Handy_, _Beamer_ und _Happy End _verwende ich, obwohl ich weiß, dass es sich historisch nicht um englische Wörter (mit Form und Bedeutung) handelt.




> Alle aufgezählten Wörter sind keine Entlehnungen (eher Plagiate, da man sie eins zu eins übernimmt ohne eigene Ideen der Germanisierung einzubringen)


Ich bin nicht sicher, wie glücklich der Begriff _Germanisierung_ ist (entweder klingt er politisch etwas seltsam, oder historisch-sprachwissenschaftlich, da ja Englisch ebenfalls eine germanische Sprache ist.)

Warum Plagiat? Originalität und Kreativität spielen zu allererst in der Entlehnung keine Rolle. Also warum soll ich mich darüber aufregen, dass es keinen originellen Beitrag der Entlehnersprache zu Wörtern wie _Computer_ oder _Touchdown_ gibt. Die sind 1:1 übernommen worden. Außerdem bilden sich Idiosynkrasien meist erst im Laufe der Etablierung eines Wortes aus.

Und... Pseudoanglizismen sind 'Schmarren', obwohl ja _Handy_ eine äußerst originelle semantische Ausweitung eines englischen Wortes ist (wie auch das oben genannte span. _Footing_ für _Jogging_, das ich eigentlich auch ganz nett finde).


> , da sie in genau der Form sind, wie sie es in ihrer Herkunftssprache sind (samt Aussprache, wobei bei den Älteren die engl. Aussprache ein wenig gelitten hat).


Auch die neueren Anglizismen werden fast immer dem deutschen phonologischen System angepasst (außer vielleicht in Anglistik-Studierende-Kreisen), ein Prozess, der sicher im Laufe einer möglichen Etablierung fortschreitet. Aber _voten_, _Face_, _Body_, etc., die werden doch nicht exakt nach englischem/amerikanischem/australischem... Vorbild ausgesprochen.


----------



## Henryk

> Aber die Erklärung ist problematisch, denn du nimmst an, dass das Verb an die zweite Stelle zu setzen weniger Aufwand bedeutet, als es an die letzte Stelle zu verschieben. Keines von beiden ist leichter oder weniger aufwendig, also bedeutet die Hauptsatzstellung sicher keine Arbeitserleichterung.


Ich schrieb lediglich, dass ich es für wahrscheinlicher halte und nicht, dass der Grund darin liegt. Selbst die Eloquentesten behalten im Fernsehen das SPO-Konzept in Nebensätzen bei, das verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. In meinem Umfeld macht das jeder richtig unabhängig vom Schulabschluss.



> Warum "Schmarren"? Das ist eben ein Wortbildungsprozess, da muss ich doch keine großartige Bewertung anhängen. Fachsprachen machen das doch mit Griechisch und Latein auch (OK, die sind tot). Und _Handy_, _Beamer_ und _Happy End _verwende ich, obwohl ich weiß, dass es sich historisch nicht um englische Wörter (mit Form und Bedeutung) handelt.


Griechisch ist tot?  

Auch hier habe ich lediglich meine Ansicht dargestellt. Die dt. Sprache ist reich genug, um sich selbstständig zu reproduzieren. Wer braucht solche Scheinanglizismen, wo es doch genug Wörter englischen Ursprungs gibt? Die Académie française beispielsweise hält das Französische am Leben, wohingegen wir Deutschen so etwas nicht haben und zusehen müssen, wie englische Wörter das Deutsche erobern.


> Ich bin nicht sicher, wie glücklich der Begriff _Germanisierung_ ist (entweder klingt er politisch etwas seltsam, oder historisch-sprachwissenschaftlich, da ja Englisch ebenfalls eine germanische Sprache ist.)


Germanismen sind beispielsweise Entlehnungen aus der dt. Sprache und umfassen nicht Anglizismen. 



> Auch die neueren Anglizismen werden fast immer dem deutschen phonologischen System angepasst (außer vielleicht in Anglistik-Studierende-Kreisen), ein Prozess, der sicher im Laufe einer möglichen Etablierung fortschreitet. Aber _voten_, _Face_, _Body_, etc., die werden doch nicht exakt nach englischem/amerikanischem/australischem... Vorbild ausgesprochen.


"Angepasst"? Von wem? Nicht jeder spricht Englisch und weiß, wie man die Wörter ausspricht. Meine Oma spricht einige Begriffe sehr sehr merkwürdig aus und denkt, sie spreche sie richtig aus, weil ihre Freundinnen es genauso tuen. Ich persönlich habe auch extreme Probleme, Deutsch zu sprechen und dann noch englische Begriffe so auszusprechen, wie ich es im Englischen tue.


----------



## Acrolect

Henryk said:


> Selbst die Eloquentesten behalten im Fernsehen das SPO-Konzept in Nebensätzen bei, das verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. In meinem Umfeld macht das jeder richtig unabhängig vom Schulabschluss.


 
Ich weiß schon, dass diesem Forum der Präskriptivismus sehr am Herzen liegt, aber wenn die V2 Stellung (nicht notwendigerweise SVO) besonders in der mündlichen Kommunikation sehr häufig verwendet wird und wenn sie dort eine differenzierende Funktion hat (z.B. Begründung für die Ausführung eines Sprechaktes - _Kommst du mit, weil ich kann dich später nicht mehr fragen _- und nicht die eines Sachverhalts), warum nimmst du an, dass sie falsch ist?



> Griechisch ist tot?


 
Altgriechisch - war verkürzt ausgedrückt 


> Wer braucht solche Scheinanglizismen, wo es doch genug Wörter englischen Ursprungs gibt?


Wir die Sprechenden, die sie doch verwenden.



> Die Académie française beispielsweise hält das Französische am Leben, wohingegen wir Deutschen so etwas nicht haben und zusehen müssen, wie englische Wörter das Deutsche erobern.


 
Kriegsmetaphern sind in diesem Zusammenhang problematisch. Außerdem ist das auch nicht die Realität. Durch Entlehnungen (deren Ausmaße, wenn man die wirklich etablierten Ausdrücke betrachtet, auch geringer sind, als vielleicht angenommen) ist noch keine Sprache ausgestorben (das Englische selbst würde dann ja wahrscheinlich nicht mehr existieren).

Die Académie française bemüht sich primär um francophilen Sprachpurismus. Das Französische wird von seinen Sprechenden am Leben erhalten. Wie auch das Deutsche (natürlich - ob des Moratoriums erinnere ich nur ungerne daran - nicht nur von den Deutschen) 



> "Angepasst"? Von wem? Nicht jeder spricht Englisch und weiß, wie man die Wörter ausspricht. Meine Oma spricht einige Begriffe sehr sehr merkwürdig aus und denkt, sie spreche sie richtig aus, weil ihre Freundinnen es genauso tuen. Ich persönlich habe auch extreme Probleme, Deutsch zu sprechen und dann noch englische Begriffe so auszusprechen, wie ich es im Englischen tue.


Genau das meinte ich eigentlich mit _angepasst_, also man spricht Fremdwörter mit allen möglichen deutschen Interferenzen aus, passt sie also an die Ausspracheroutinen der eigenen Sprache an, selbst wenn man perfekt Englisch kann.


----------



## Henryk

> Ich weiß schon, dass diesem Forum der Präskriptivismus sehr am Herzen liegt, aber wenn die V2 Stellung (nicht notwendigerweise SVO) besonders in der mündlichen Kommunikation sehr häufig verwendet wird und wenn sie dort eine differenzierende Funktion hat (z.B. Begründung für die Ausführung eines Sprechaktes - _Kommst du mit, weil ich kann dich später nicht mehr fragen _- und nicht die eines Sachverhalts), warum nimmst du an, dass sie falsch ist?


Streng grammatikalisch ist es einfach falsch, weil in meinen Augen, wenn ich dich richtig verstehen sollte, "weil" seine Bedeutung verliert und es einfach "Kommst du mit? Später kann ich dich ja nicht mehr fragen" werden würde. Wenn du auf eine Konjunktion beharrst, nähme ich "denn", das denselben Zweck erfüllt und das SPO-Muster zulässt.



> Altgriechisch - war verkürzt ausgedrückt


Da bin ich erleichtert.



> Wir die Sprechenden, die sie doch verwenden.


Brauchen tuen wir sie nicht. Sie werden uns als Produktnamen oder Sonstiges vorgesetzt und wir sind sozusagen darauf angewiesen, sie zu nutzen, da wir in vielen Situationen sonst nicht verstanden würden. Für ganz viele Sachen haben wir keinen dt. akzeptierten Namen. Also in meinen Augen verödet die Sprache dadurch und wird unattraktiv.



> Die Académie française bemüht sich primär um francophilen Sprachpurismus. Das Französische wird von seinen Sprechenden am Leben erhalten.


Ja, das Französische wird von den Sprechern und der Sprachpolitik am Leben gehalten und die eigenen Ressourcen werden dort wiederverwendet und die Sprache somit im Gegensatz nicht teilweise der Identität beraubt, sondern bereichert.



> Genau das meinte ich eigentlich mit _angepasst_, also man spricht Fremdwörter mit allen möglichen deutschen Interferenzen aus, passt sie also an die Ausspracheroutinen der eigenen Sprache an, selbst wenn man perfekt Englisch kann.


Genau.



> Aber _voten_, _Face_, _Body_, etc., die werden doch nicht exakt nach englischem/amerikanischem/australischem... Vorbild ausgesprochen.


voten = woten
Face = F-ey-ß
Body = Baddie



> francophilen Sprachpurismus.


Ich weiß nicht, ob es den unter Franco gab, aber du meinst bestimmt den Frankophilen.


----------



## Hutschi

Henryk said:


> Streng grammatikalisch ist es einfach falsch, weil in meinen Augen, wenn ich dich richtig verstehen sollte, "weil" seine Bedeutung verliert und es einfach "Kommst du mit? Später kann ich dich ja nicht mehr fragen" werden würde. Wenn du auf eine Konjunktion beharrst, nähme ich "denn", das denselben Zweck erfüllt und das SPO-Muster zulässt.


 
"Weil" übernimmt (zumindest in mündlicher Kommunikation) hier tatsächlich eine neue Bedeutung. Es ist eher eine Erklärung, warum ich antworte, als eine Erklärung der Ursache des Sachverhalts. Besonders das Wort "weil" unterliegt einer fortschreitenden Bedeutungsentwicklung. Wir haben das bereits recht ausfühlich und teilweise kontrovers diskutiert http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=258790&highlight=weil+denn . Im vorliegenden Fall wäre "denn" die von Henryk beschriebene standardsprachliche Form, die auch dieser neuen Bedeutung hier entspricht.

Viele Grüße von Hutschi.


----------



## Acrolect

Henryk said:


> Streng grammatikalisch ist es einfach falsch, weil in meinen Augen, wenn ich dich richtig verstehen sollte, "weil" seine Bedeutung verliert und es einfach "Kommst du mit? Später kann ich dich ja nicht mehr fragen" werden würde. Wenn du auf eine Konjunktion beharrst, nähme ich "denn", das denselben Zweck erfüllt und das SPO-Muster zulässt.


Wenn Grammatik das Regelwerk ist, dass uns sagt, wie wir richtig sprechen und schreiben sollen, dann hast du für die Standardvarianten des Deutschen (die ja normiert, also in einem solchen Regelwerk festgehalten werden) Recht.

Wenn Grammatik ein Beschreibungsapparat der Regeln ist, die Native Speaker ihren Äußerungen zu Grunde legen, dann nicht, wenn man zeigen kann, dass _weil_ auch eine parataktische Konjunktion sein kann (die Bedeutung würde _weil_ nicht verlieren, im Gegenteil, es würde sie sogar erweitern).

Sprachdidaktisch ist sicher der ersten Konzeption der Vorzug zu geben, linguistisch (und daran liegt mir persönlich mehr) der zweiten. Aber ich will gar keine Diskussion darüber beginnen, weil das hier relativ voraussagbar enden würde (wie ja auch in der von Hutschi genannten Diskussion vom Oktober).



> Ja, das Französische wird von den Sprechern und der Sprachpolitik am Leben gehalten und die eigenen Ressourcen werden dort wiederverwendet und die Sprache somit im Gegensatz nicht teilweise der Identität beraubt, sondern bereichert.


 
Wenn die Französischsprechenden so nett mit ihren eigenen Ressourcen umgingen, wäre die Akademie ja gar nicht notwendig ;-) 

OK, Interventionismus ist ein legitimer Ansatz, aber ich bin eigentlich nicht der Meinung, dass das Deutsche wirklich im Sterben liegt oder seiner Identität beraubt wird. Außerdem würdest du voraussetzen, dass es in der Identität des Deutschen liegt, keine Fremdwörter zu importieren oder nur die, die einzelnen gefallen. Warum ist es bereichernder, mit dem eigenen Reservoir an Elementen auszukommen, als Externes zu integrieren? Das könnte man doch auch als bereichernd auffassen (würde ich zumindest tun - ist natürlich nur eine persönliche Meinung).

Die Rolle von Werbung und Massenmedien in der Etablierung von Neologismen wäre natürlich auch kritisch zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Henryk

> Wenn die Französischsprechenden so nett mit ihren eigenen Ressourcen umgingen, wäre die Akademie ja gar nicht notwendig ;-)


Ich meinte mit den Franzosen die Akademie. Ein bisschen Konservativismus schadet nicht.



> OK, Interventionismus ist ein legitimer Ansatz, aber ich bin eigentlich nicht der Meinung, dass das Deutsche wirklich im Sterben liegt oder seiner Identität beraubt wird. Außerdem würdest du voraussetzen, dass es in der Identität des Deutschen liegt, keine Fremdwörter zu importieren oder nur die, die einzelnen gefallen. Warum ist es bereichernder, mit dem eigenen Reservoir an Elementen auszukommen, als Externes zu integrieren? Das könnte man doch auch als bereichernd auffassen (würde ich zumindest tun - ist natürlich nur eine persönliche Meinung).


Einmal Döner im Monat ist toll; aber sollte man sich deswegen jeden Tag einen holen?
Fremdwörter haben etwas sehr Schönes an sich, wenn sie in Maßen genutzt werden. Wenn nicht, sind sie eine Plage. im Generellen habe ich nichts gegen sie, sie können natürlich eine Sprache wunderbar bereichern.

Aber wie gesagt, es gibt immer mehr Begriffe, für die es kein deutsches Wort gibt, und das finde ich sehr schade.



> Wenn Grammatik ein Beschreibungsapparat der Regeln ist, die Native Speaker ihren Äußerungen zu Grunde legen, dann nicht, wenn man zeigen kann, dass _weil_ auch eine parataktische Konjunktion sein kann (die Bedeutung würde _weil_ nicht verlieren, im Gegenteil, es würde sie sogar erweitern).


In meinen Augen ist "weil" nur ein Wörtchen und kann gar nichts als benutzt werden. Meine feste und durchaus simple Meinung ist, dass "weil" lediglich die Bedeutung von "denn" einnimmt und der Gebrauch somit falsch ist, da die eine Konjunktion subordinierend und die andere koordinierend ist. Das ist wie die Benutzung von "wie" statt "denn"/"als" im Komparativ.



> Warum ist es bereichernder, mit dem eigenen Reservoir an Elementen auszukommen, als Externes zu integrieren?/quote]
> Gegenfrage: Warum ist es bereichernder, vollkommen auf fremde Elemente zu schalten und die eigene Produktion einzustellen?


----------

